

CodeLesson — Online Technology Learning for Professionals - kmfrk
http://codelesson.com

======
jespi88
I am thinking about taking a course from them. I was hoping that I would be
able to get some reviews from you guys about whether or not I should do it.
Has anyone taken a course? Any thoughts?

------
enry_straker
I can't speak about the site or the quality of the instructors but i have
nothing but appreciation for Charles Max Wood, the instructor for the Ruby and
Rails course. I think he also conducts the ruby programming language course.
Check out his free online videos on rails at www.teachmetocode.com. They are
free and will probably give you a good idea about the pace at which he
conducts his online classes.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
Charles teaches Rails; Peter Cooper teaches the Ruby language.

I'm a founder of CodeLesson and also an instructor. Happy to answer questions
here or privately at my username at gmail.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
How can I become an instructor?

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
Most of our instructors are domain experts in the languages or platforms that
they teach. Nearly all have extensive experience teaching or writing (most are
book authors).

A few of our courses have been suggested by users (there's a form for that
here: <http://codelesson.com/courses/suggest>). We also sometimes list courses
that don't have instructors yet; those course pages contain an "Instructors
Need" link you can use to let us know you'd like to teach.

To teach on the site, it helps us if you have a complete CodeLesson profile,
including LinkedIn and Twitter links if you have them.

------
zdw
Why hide the pricing behind a link that just reveals it inline?

The pricing isn't bad... it's just unusual to hide it.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
We're not hiding it -- just keeping it out of the way.

The principal user intention on the course page is to learn about what's in
the course and who's teaching it. Most of our courses have multiple discounts;
there's not always a single price.

Early testing and user feedback revealed that students found a giant price
list to be confusing to navigate, so the choice was to either get rid of the
discounts or make the list less obtrusive. Subsequent testing suggested that
we made the correct choice.

